# My very first post as an allroad owner!!!!



## bassphreek (Aug 1, 2006)

2002 2.7T 6-spd 59k...picked it up from fellow texxer 'mbaldwin'. What a nice guy and a very well taken care of car! I couldn't be happier. I put on about 350 miles in the last 48 hours breezing about the Pocono's and found myself loving every single minute of it.
I don't know if I'm more excited about finally getting my allroad or that I have stepped up from the VW MKIV forum and some of the award winning responses that made me wish I could slap people through a computer.
Anyway.....
I have a few questions for you guys because I (unfortunately) did not get an owners manual with my AR.
1. My fogs don't come on with my running lights. They only come on with the headlights. Any ideas, or is this normal?
2. My rear fog switch lights both lights around the license plate. I thought that only the left one would come on. 
3. Is there a 2nd cup holder in the front? I know about he one in the dash to the right of the hazards. Is there another?
4. How do I reset the service counter in the computer?
5. Does anyone have sound clips/feedback about swapping out for the Magnaflow's w/4" tips? What part number muffler is everyone using who has made this changeout?
6. Does the s-flow intake make a difference? Change intake sound? Improve mileage? Worth it?
I guess that's all I can think of right now. Thanks for all the help. I look forward to all my upcoming time in my AR and the forum.
-Vic


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: My very first post as an allroad owner!!!! (bassphreek)*

Welcome, I'll answer the questions to the best of my knowledge.
1) There's a recall for the halogen lights that will unintentionally make the fogs come on with the parking lights. If this recall hasn't been done it will work as the factory intended originally which is for the fogs to work with the headlights only. I had the recall done when I had a CV Boot replaced.
2) Both work after 2001 from what I understand, my 2002 came with both working.
3) No unless you get the cup holders for the arm rest, they replace the storage compartment in there. Any Audi Parts should have them.
4) I can't remember off the top of my head, but there are instruction in the manual. If you don't have one make sure it's not hiding under the steering column. Otherwise let me know I'll look it up.
5) Not sure about the muffler, you could try looking up the 2.7 on youtube.
6) I'm also not sure about the s-flow. I plan on getting the X-1 Intake eventually. It looks like the most legit aftermarket intake for the allroad. The rest don't seem to block the air from the rest of the engine very well.
Good Luck and again Welcome.


----------



## bassphreek (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: My very first post as an allroad owner!!!! (vr6ninja)*

I found my manual just before I posted this today. I will have to read thru it and repost my questions.
about the fogs....I'm suprised that the fogs dont come on with running lights. I have the xenon setup. When you pull the fog switch out, the swith only turns one click (parking lights) which is how it is on every single car I have ever owned/driven. I will have to see what the manual says and then see what Audi has to say about it.
I appreciate that reply and will keep doing my research.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: My very first post as an allroad owner!!!! (bassphreek)*

congrats on the purchase! welcome to the forum and please feel free to help liven the place up!









_Quote, originally posted by *bassphreek* »_1. My fogs don't come on with my running lights. They only come on with the headlights. Any ideas, or is this normal?

this is normal. there is a DIY out there for wiring in the fusebox to make it so the foglights can come on with running lights if you wish... it is here:
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/elec43.shtml
i wanted to do this but haven't had the time and it seems somewhat involved for a little mod...

_Quote »_2. My rear fog switch lights both lights around the license plate. I thought that only the left one would come on. 

this is completely normal - both are supposed to come on. is this a problem, or just a question?

_Quote »_3. Is there a 2nd cup holder in the front? I know about he one in the dash to the right of the hazards. Is there another?

yes there is. you have the one on the dash next to the height adjustment, and you have one just under/in front of the armrest, just south of your mirror control. push it and it pops up. this is the only one i use on a regular basis. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote »_4. How do I reset the service counter in the computer?

the VAG-COM is the best way to do it. i recommend this tool. $250 from Ross-Tech. this will allow you to scan ANY codes your car may throw, clear them, or otherwise diagnose your car. you can also control ride-height (lower/raise your car even more than the heighth controller allows), and change convenience features like auto window up & down, etc.... 
if you don't want to purchase the VAG-COM, the "alleged" way to reset said service light is this: there are 2 buttons on the instrument cluster. Press and hold the right button. Turn the ignition to the on position, but don't start the car. While still holding the button on the right, press and hold the button on the left. This will reset your service interval. 
again, this is alleged per the owner's manual, but i've never used it as i've always owned my VAG-COM.

_Quote »_5. Does anyone have sound clips/feedback about swapping out for the Magnaflow's w/4" tips? What part number muffler is everyone using who has made this changeout?

i've tried to find anyone that has this on here, but no one has spoken up.... i'm actually going to be doing this myself in the near future. this is a much better option than spending almost $2k on a cat-back exhaust.

_Quote »_6. Does the s-flow intake make a difference? Change intake sound? Improve mileage? Worth it?

waste of $$. while it does show improvements, unless you have a bottomless bank account, its not very cost-effective. differences will be so minor you'd be hard-pressed to find any butt-dyno improvements. If you want a performance boost, get a ECU program. they are $600 from most vendors (APR, GIAC, etc...) and add something like 50+ hp by increasing the boost to the turbos. I have the APR program for over 15k now and love it.

_Quote »_I guess that's all I can think of right now. Thanks for all the help. I look forward to all my upcoming time in my AR and the forum.

again, welcome to the forum! please take the time to read through the threads (there aren't many of them) to see what we've already talked about... perhaps you may be able to help answer a question that's been yet unanswered! or rather, you may find an answer to what you're already looking for. (change bottom page view to "all threads" instead of "30 days", as this forum tends to move slower.)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 10:59 AM 9-2-2008_


----------



## bassphreek (Aug 1, 2006)

WTF.....civilized responses. 
Am I supposed to be mad or something...I feel like I should be. Not sure what to do with this new found proper use of forums....its.....well, it's wonderful!


----------



## PxTx (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (bassphreek)*

Got a pic? Sounds like a nice choice. I bought a manual for mine before I found the secret compartment.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (PxTx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PxTx* »_Got a pic? Sounds like a nice choice. I bought a manual for mine before I found the secret compartment.

Funny story about that, my car came with 2 user manual for the Symphony Audio and 2 maintenance books. When I had to unlock my stereo, I grabbed the first Audio book with my cars vin stamped on it, and that code didn't work. The 2nd book just had the stereo code hand written in it. That's the one that worked.
I realize now that at one time someone had to unlock the stereo and couldn't find the book hiding under the steering column. What concerns me is, the dealer that reset the code and gave them new books didn't bother to check either? It's not exactly new to VW/Audi's, my 1986 Jetta has the cubby hole for maintenance records in the same place. Ahh Dealers...








But seriously nice choice on the AR, I'm super jealous! I wanted a 6spd so bad, but they are incredibly hard to come by up here. After months of searching, and almost buying one off the 'Tex in Florida, I settled on a local Tip equipped car. Well it's really my kid mover anyways, but it still would of been nice.


----------



## bassphreek (Aug 1, 2006)

I will have my own pics soon, but here is the post from the classifieds.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3946117
That interior shot gives the car absolutely no justice. This car was showroom clean when I went to test drive and when I got it. Immaculate!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (bassphreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bassphreek* »_WTF.....civilized responses. 
Am I supposed to be mad or something...I feel like I should be. Not sure what to do with this new found proper use of forums....its.....well, it's wonderful!

haha. yeah we're a little different than the other parts of vortex. i've owned 5 mk4's, so i know what that forum is like







i conduct myself differently over there anyway. you have to change your posts to fit the situation i guess.








i spend most of my time in the PNW regional forum though....


----------



## kritiostodd (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: My very first post as an allroad owner!!!! (bassphreek)*

Congrats on the purchase! I was looking at that car as well, but it was a long distance to go for me, coming from CA. Sounds like it's going to be a great car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I just checked out he Classified add for that car....that's the car I wish I bought!
I love that green colour, so does my wife, but everytime I found an AR in that couor it had this terrible Minty green interior, and the wife took one look at it and said "PASS!"
Nice buy, that's probably the best/cleanest AR I've seen go for such a resonable price.


----------

